# Epson HC 720.. help with settings



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone familiar with the new 720 and it's menu settings? I've only had my projector a few days, went into the menu looking for over scan settings but I did see a menu option called "output scaling" I changed this from normal to larger and now its showing me the entire image, , but also when I set the output scaling to larger it shows 4 thin horizontal lines of bright light at the very top edge of the screen in this pattern( -- - -) . Any body know why this is ,or what I may have wrong in my settings?
Thanks


----------



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

I figured it out, I had the image position adjustment adjusted a click to far to the south.
Thanks anyway , if anyone else has this model I'd be interested in their thoughts/opinions/tips/about it.
As can be seen here this is my first pj and I'm having allot of fun with it!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Randy,

Generally overscan setting crops the image (as you noted) in order to avoid the picture anomalies that you saw when you set the output scaling to larger.
Previously many units (if not most) did not offer you to play with the overscan setting, fortunately it is available on relatively higher end models. 

Waiting for my Epson TW-2000, Epson lent me the S4 which is a SVGA FP, and it does not have the overscan setting feature it crops about 5% (to avoid anomalies).

Epson is a great brand, the buisiness FP I have in hand is doing a good job within its limitations and capabilities of course. Glad you're enjoying yours!! :T


----------

